
Haxe 3.2.0 released - frabbit1
http://haxe.org/download/version/3.2.0
======
dvh
Haxe is an open source toolkit based on a modern, high level, strictly typed
programming language, a cross-compiler, a complete cross-platform standard
library and ways to access each platform's native capabilities.

------
SvenBergstrom
[http://haxe.io/releases/3.2.0/](http://haxe.io/releases/3.2.0/)

------
hyuuu
I have been looking for an excuse to use Haxe but the lack of documentation
and tutorials are really hampering my adoption, there are a lot of tutorials
however for game oriented projects, not for anything else.

------
M8
What is the killer feature of Haxe?

~~~
joneil
For me personally, it's being able to focus on one language, and one standard
library, and be able to re-use that skill-set everywhere. Whether I'm working
on a server-side web app, a client side JS framework, a CLI tool or a mobile
game, I can use the same language, same libraries, same idioms, but a
completely different target platform.

In my work I've targeted JS (browser), Neko (server), JS (server), JS (node-
webkit), C++, Java and Python - all using the same language / standard
library. It means my brain doesn't have to switch gears as often when I need
to make something to run on a different platform / technology. Plus there is a
huge amount of code re-use you can achieve across platforms.

You can get something somewhat similar with JS thanks to Node (targeting
client + server + CLI), but I find Haxe a much nicer language to work with -
both for Object Oriented style code and more functional style code. The GADTs,
"Abstract types", and meta programming (macros) are all features I think Haxe
implements in a more well thought out way than other compile-to-JS languages.

